# What are yah drinking tonight?



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Like the Friday pics... What are you drinking tonight.

Dogfish head 120 minute

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly, it was Crown.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Margaritas. We have them every day here... sometimes frozen, sometimes not.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

if you were drinking 120 last night i'm going out on a limb and saying that not many women can stand to be around you this morning...

i had a few miller lites, nothing fancy.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

I had some reposado tequila and a few beers.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

Switched it up a bit with some Glen Moray on ice.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Not Red Punch.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I made a gallon of Skittles flavored Vodka for slushes.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Margaritas. We have them every day here... sometimes frozen, sometimes not.


 Prilosec?


----------



## RBOBC (Feb 8, 2012)

Knob Creek on the rocks with a splash of Ozarka.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Usually 2-3 beers then a Limestone margarita(Vodka/Fresca) with dinner


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Deep Eddys Grapefruit Vodka on the rocks


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Keystone


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Billphish said:


> Prilosec?


Only if I'm drinking them while laying down... If I'm upright, they never bothered me. :rotfl:

In fact, I'm on my 2nd one for day right now.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Cold ice tea


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Only if I'm drinking them while laying down... If I'm upright, they never bothered me. :rotfl:
> 
> In fact, I'm on my 2nd one for day right now.


Dang RAnch, a rita sounds fantastic.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

RBOBC said:


> Knob Creek on the rocks with a splash of Ozarka.


That's hilarious,,, kids jungle Jim in the background,,, setting examples I see :rotfl:

I'm having a big ol glass of red wine:brew2:


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Love Street by Karbach.

I'm supporting the local brewers.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Billphish said:


> Prilosec?


Zantac


----------



## simple man (May 17, 2012)

Don't judge till you have one Green label Jack and Lipton green citrus tea.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

cold beer


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Its Catchy said:


> Love Street by Karbach.
> 
> I'm supporting the local brewers.


Had a Don Jalapeno (No Label) and a few sips of my wife's Weedwhacker (St ARnold)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Pepto, it's good


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Wild Turkey, had to settle as the four liquor stores in my area are all out of Weller with no end in sight.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coors light


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Nolet gin gimlet....

I have been feening for most of the above.....but cant on my weight loss challenge....

I am beating a bunch of punk 20-30 yr old gym rats at the office and its driving them nuts.....3 more weeks...and I take their money!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Milk


----------



## Payne346 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gatorade!! Since the last two nights I was an overachiever!!


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Vodka in large quantities


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Miller Lite watching the NBA game. OKC gonna take it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Cab Sav


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Some Jim Beam and coke 0..


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

POC Troutman said:


> if you were drinking 120 last night i'm going out on a limb and saying that not many women can stand to be around you this morning...
> 
> i had a few miller lites, nothing fancy.


Dogfish head 120 MINUTE IPA. Out of De.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

Coffee with a bit of french vanilla creamer and splenda.

I'm a total wildman, I dare you to just try and hang.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

iamatt said:


> POC Troutman said:
> 
> 
> > if you were drinking 120 last night i'm going out on a limb and saying that not many women can stand to be around you this morning...
> ...


Ya I hear ya. What I meant was those IPA beers, especially really hoppy ones, will give you nasty gas.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/192/55081/

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Homemade gin and tonics recipe from home distiller dot org

25 bucks for Bombay? No thanks.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Forty Creek. Looks like I should have had the delivery guys install the new washer and dryer. May not get hooked up tonight. Friends on the way and I am about to get some more Forty Creek.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm workin so it's Folgers classic roast from the Keurig for me LOL!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm thinking ice water sounds good.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'm thinking ice water sounds good.


Can't beat ice water.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Forty Creek. Looks like I should have had the delivery guys install the new washer and dryer. May not get hooked up tonight. Friends on the way and I am about to get some more Forty Creek.


Never heard of forty creek. What is that? Some **** distilled and thought to be good because its made in Texas? (Yellow rose etc) We make a good drop, haven't played for store liquor in a while. Will check out 40 creek. Though I hear seqgrams puts out some ok stuff in stealth mode

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Cerveza Modelo Especial fria con sal y limon. Esta Bien.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coors light with some mambos chelada salsa and a splash of clamato and some Chili lime salt


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Coors light with some mambos chelada salsa and a splash of clamato and some Chili lime salt


Remind me to stay away from that stuff: apparently it makes your pictures swell up something awful...


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Great old reliable Miller Lite!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Dirty martini.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Shaky said:


> Wild Turkey, had to settle as the four liquor stores in my area are all out of Weller with no end in sight.


which weller do you prefer?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyler's pretty ok for 15 bucks. Still our stuff way better than Bombay, we think, that's all that matters right? Heavy orange citrus and hand picked juniper... Still laugh at the cost of gin. Really seem to be a gap in gin market between good and bottom shelf gin. Seagram's gin running stealth market which is surprisingly OK. Thoughts? No **** you texans football sucks and zeigenback is ****. Asking real gin heads who know what they talking about. Can post pictures of our basket. We run mainly sugar head wash or UJSSW

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ran up on this somewhere... http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/64/18862/

14 bucks for 4. Sipping some corn likker 5th. Backset and going to revisit this in a year. Thinking barley wine at 10% already

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sipping All grain , while have a cornflake cereal cooked off ready for strip run if I ever have time

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

I might have cornflake cereal in the morning.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

pepsi


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ranger

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

had2reg said:


> I might have cornflake cereal in the morning.


Its good, better than ujssw and sweet feed.

Had an old fashioned made from Jim beam RI rye whiskey (only rye at Hyatt bar). Can't comprehend how people put up with this garbage @ 30+ 750ml

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Famous Grouse and water...w/ ice


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Coors light, and a few prickly pear mixed in

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Last night it was Sierra Nevada Oktoberfest. Delicious!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

steve holchak said:


> Milk


 Milk!

Haw Haw Haw

I'm calling you a LIAR!

Now reach for it!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Last night it was Sierra Nevada Oktoberfest. Delicious!


had mine very cold and the warmer it got the better the taste , im sure theres a temp. this is best at? different but i like it too! http://beerstreetjournal.com/sierra-nevada-oktoberfest-2016/


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> had mine very cold and the warmer it got the better the taste , im sure theres a temp. this is best at? different but i like it too! http://beerstreetjournal.com/sierra-nevada-oktoberfest-2016/


I'll get some. I like most of the SN beers


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

krogers here had plenty, st. arnold and shiner, specs had the karbach , nice evning for it feeling kinda fallish


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

roundman said:


> krogers here had plenty, st. arnold and shiner, specs had the karbach , nice evning for it feeling kinda fallish


We needed it. Thank - You lord.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coors light again had a rum and tropical punch earlier too


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

roundman said:


> krogers here had plenty, st. arnold and shiner, specs had the karbach , nice evning for it feeling kinda fallish


Feels like a sauna in Alvin tx


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

dbarham said:


> Coors light again had a rum and tropical punch earlier too


 You need to try Capt Morgans Spiced and OJ tastes just like the old Dream Sicles we used to have as kids.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

older 37 said:


> You need to try Capt Morgans Spiced and OJ tastes just like the old Dream Sicles we used to have as kids.


Mmmmmmm


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

live oak hefeweizen and a breck ipa so far both pretty good from krogers mix and match selections


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Real Havana club 15 year rum ! Viva cubano


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

iamatt said:


> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


@ 4:08 AM??

You rock bro!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> @ 4:08 AM??
> 
> You rock bro!


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, really dude @ 4:08 AM. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, you can't drink all day if you don't start early..


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Riding out **** 300lb boar. Always comes out right after we goto bed. Feel like Caddy Shack. We'll get him.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

****

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Water! In wrestling match with hitch ball. Blow torch, 3 foot cheater pipe and pipe wrenches. Must have lost 2 lbs in this **** humidity

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coors light


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

roundman said:


> .


Any good?

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Organic sauvignon blanc. Nice and dry


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

fi**** said:


> Organic sauvignon blanc. Nice and dry


Dude. Really? 50 pt. Man card deduction.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

4th gen uncle Jesse sugar wash 120 proof aired for a week and in oak staves relaxed 3 months

Four loko 12% watermelon chaser 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

iamatt said:


> 4th gen uncle Jesse sugar wash 120 proof aired for a week and in oak staves relaxed 3 months
> 
> Four loko 12% watermelon chaser
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Four loko not so bad on ice btw

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

sierra nevada pale ale


----------



## samhamt (May 23, 2015)

Love me some Rahr and Sons


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Had to break open this bottle last night for the historic evening.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Started with 2 blended scorches on the flight home,,,,switched to Merlot when I got home, I know I know,,, but the cabinet is empty


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sound like a headache! Well water here.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

On call this week but the new southern star winter warmer is on point.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

It's a holiday tradition from right here in Houston. Weighing in at 7.5% its a strong winter ale that warms the heart!


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Fixin to shake up a Mexican martini in a few minutes. 

It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Water here! About to start a batch of strawberry wine this weekend. Should be good for the summer.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Been sitting on some of these for a year. If you like 90 minute this is a real treat. 10% is hid well.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Founders Breakfast Stout before I turn in. https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/11757/


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Coffee, I'm at work until 5am


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Deserved one after listening to wife complaining for a week







about fancy dish washer not draining... POS , stuck check valve

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Crown neat! Long day.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Penner Ash Pinot Noir


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Moscow Mules


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Prolly be a couple of Landsharks followed by a few Shiner premiums, and some Capt Morgan later.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

scwine said:


> Founders Breakfast Stout before I turn in. http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/11757/


Sounds great! I love a good chocolate stout!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok I bit. So ***, down the drain. Don't do it.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Windsor Canadian with Coke. Sometimes I splurge and get Canadian Club.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Saw that at Walmart and thought it sounded pretty good. What's the judgement?

Had a Two finger of pecan street rum and a shiner afterwards.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice! I'm drinking shiner bock and egg nog with willets


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Came off dove field and had dog in truck. Hit up some beer nerd in the aisle with nose rings. Its a nice change. Low ABV, its not too sweet, I like it. I'd buy again during holidays. 6 pack of it and not regretting it at all.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

New and extra bold coffee. Finally decided to give up the alcohol for good. No regrets so far.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

4th gen uncle Jesse corn 110. Aired and oak staves. Few years old. Found it in the attic pulling down Christmas decorations. Going crazy I think, finding junk I forgot about.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Shallow Minded said:


> New and extra bold coffee. Finally decided to give up the alcohol for good. No regrets so far.


Congrats. Gave it up for 13 then got the bug to build a new rig. Always in the blood. Always will be , good luck

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pretty tasty


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coronas dressed


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Water, neat, on the rocks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> Water, neat, on the rocks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's either neat or on the rocks. Not both. H2O can be addictive...Be careful.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Was fortunate to receive these two Cabernet's as gifts..
1. http://www.winemag.com/buying-guide/hourglass-2013-estate-cabernet-sauvignon-napa-valley
2. http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-384093-0001-arkenstone-nvd-cabernet-sauvignon-napa-valley-usa

I would never think about spending $300+ on two bottles, but **** they sure are good.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Starting off with some white wine.
Will move to tequila when the game is over and I join my relatives at the party.
Finish off with some champagne as the ball drops.
Then bed....


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Fullers ESB, then some Roederer Estate Brut. Moving on to Bakers neat now


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

A little Jim Beam for me.Well a little more than a little


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Rush decision had to get out of the store. Heavy Grapefruit rind.Watching boys out of Rye,NH kicking *** on tuna show.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Woodford Reserve neat. Great party. 4 drinks in four hours. No need to rush a drink like that.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wedge said:


> Woodford Reserve neat. Great party. 4 drinks in four hours. No need to rush a drink like that.


You got cranked back up again @ 0700 this AM?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

cant drink all day if you dont start early


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

1st beer of the year!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Titos


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Not a dam thing after yesterday/last night. This gettin old sux. And hurts!


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

nomaspigtails said:


> Not a dam thing after yesterday/last night. This gettin old sux. And hurts!


old???? 45,,,, give it 10 more years and deal with that rebound day after,,,, ouch

That said,,,,, pouring my first drink of 2017, Jim Beams new double cask aged ,,, and after finishing my menudo.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

WineyFishrman said:


> old???? 45,,,, give it 10 more years and deal with that rebound day after,,,, ouch
> 
> That said,,,,, pouring my first drink of 2017, Jim Beams new double cask aged ,,, and after finishing my menudo.


Dang it,, it was a long night,,, first drink of 2018,,, I'm still fuzzy hahaha


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

WineyFishrman said:


> Dang it,, it was a long night,,, first drink of 2018,,, I'm still fuzzy hahaha


???? I think you're still f'ed up. Lol


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

WineyFishrman said:


> Dang it,, it was a long night,,, first drink of 2018,,, I'm still fuzzy hahaha


j

I am messed up,,, 2018,, wth?

I need a drink


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm on the taaka bloody Mary's right now ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> 1st beer of the year!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not familiar with that Corona. Myself I'm drinking some nice nesto "nestle" water. Redfish Chevy do you remember where that came from?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

most stores have it, kroger i think does


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

roundman said:


> most stores have it, kroger i think does


We don't Kroger down in Victoria.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

nomaspigtails said:


> ???? I think you're still f'ed up. Lol


True dat,,, almost got my 1st cocktail of 17 down,,,, feeling better,, might take a few more haha


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> We don't Kroger down in Victoria.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


http://www.heb.com/product-detail/corona-familiar-beer-bottle/1432793

*Item is available in these stores*

Viewing 1-5 of 56 stores within 100 miles of victoria texas


 1
59 and Lauren H-E-B 1505 EAST RIO GRANDE VICTORIA, TX 77901-6220
 2
Victoria H-E-B Plus! 6106 N. NAVARRO VICTORIA, TX 77904-1767
 3
Edna H-E-B 301 N. WELLS ST EDNA, TX 77957-2728
 4
Port Lavaca H-E-B 101 CALHOUN PLAZA PORT LAVACA, TX 77979-2423
 5
Cuero H-E-B 909 E BROADWAY CUERO, TX 77954

1234...12


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

roundman said:


> https://www.heb.com/product-detail/corona-familiar-beer-bottle/1432793


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> I'm not familiar with that Corona. Myself I'm drinking some nice nesto "nestle" water. Redfish Chevy do you remember where that came from?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Haha hell yea bro!! Hopefully trump will send her back before she can pronounce Nestle!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ice and coffee. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> We don't Kroger down in Victoria.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


We have that in all of the gas stations around here. Taste kind of like dark modelo to me. Can take it or leave it myself.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Buchannans and a dash of Sprite here, had enough beer last night!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Nyquil Champagne ******.... Ugh....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Keystone light


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

OnedayScratch said:


> It's either neat or on the rocks. Not both. H2O can be addictive...Be careful.


It began on ice, then became neat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Happy New Year 2017*

Tequila Ley .925 Reposado


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Trotlining on chocolate. Yeah we eat em! 5 o'clock pils , I like.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ice cold Pepsi


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

*Drinking tonight*

Dewars Rocks


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

picked up my bottle of OFC today!!!! i'll probably never open it to drink it, but i could!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dogfish head 90 minute

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hopadillo ipa , 5oclock pils and a shiner coffee ale to polish them off, lol


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

roundman said:


> hopadillo ipa , 5oclock pils and a shiner coffee ale to polish them off, lol


Easy there. Watching Canadians stars game.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Went looking for kasteel trippel. None around, Trappist quad. 11%

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

???

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Tamiflu


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

roundman said:


> .


Had that on tap last night at unnamed pizza place. Like it up there with 90 minute, picked up 6P of it.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Tea, frigging diet has reduced my alcohol intake to every other Sat.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I hear yah. Bout to get back in it. Been out a year after 2nd disc fusion. Wife can kick my ***. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/147/88/


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ugh

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/267/35626/.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Pass

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Coors light


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

****. Cold snap one of those tough to get thru beers. Down drain.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Does raspberry tea count for anything?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

delicious


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/207/645/

Buddy from work gave me some So good. Founded 1595, plenty of time for those monks to perfect the recipe.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

iamatt said:


> Like the Friday pics... What are you drinking tonight.
> 
> Dogfish head 120 minute
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Where do you find the 120? I have never tried it but love the 90. I have never been able to find it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I just had a good chocolate in San Diego. I haven't seen it here...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Where do you find the 120? I have never tried it but love the 90. I have never been able to find it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Its around. More like barley wine prefer 90.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

iamatt said:


> Its around. More like barley wine prefer 90.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I still wanna try it at least once. The 90 is delicious though. One of my top 5 relaxing, sipping beers.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Gotcha. I still wanna try it at least once. The 90 is delicious though. One of my top 5 relaxing, sipping beers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Tried an Belgium quads? Chimay et. Al?

There is an oaked IPA by dogfish head. 16 bucks a 4 pack. Burton something. It was a little fresh but we aged it almost a year and it was well worth the wait.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

iamatt said:


> Tried an Belgium quads? Chimay et. Al?
> 
> There is an oaked IPA by dogfish head. 16 bucks a 4 pack. Burton something. It was a little fresh but we aged it almost a year and it was well worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


No I have not. Where do you find these. I live east of Houston and find a few nice brands here and there but love new flavors. Especially my IPA'S.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Cleaning hogs. Sloppy lonestar light

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------

